# Official Twist The Web Competition?



## IMSLOW1097 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi,
I was thinking that since so many people use TTW, someday in the near future we could get a delegate to make an official competition on there. competitions can be incredibly hard to reach sometimes, and making an official online competition once or twice a year could make a solution to that problem. We could set up registration limits (like 50 people for the whole competition, etc.), schedules, and make a sort of heat sheet so that certain people go at certain times. wouldn't that be cool? 
-Aaron


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2013)

no


----------



## Wassili (Jul 1, 2013)

trust me, it's gonna fail.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 1, 2013)

I think it'd be cool, but in the times I've been on ttw, I've seen quite a few people cheat. I think if this were going to happen, some sort of video record would be needed too.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jul 1, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> I think it'd be cool, but in the times I've been on ttw, I've seen quite a few people cheat. I think if this were going to happen, some sort of video record would be needed too.



yeah, i agree....i don't know how that would work per se.


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

Just wouldn't work.


----------



## Wassili (Jul 1, 2013)

50 people is too much. Some people will be afk, others will have to leave during the competition, etc. Plus I can imagine going through every single person's video, checking to see if they had the right times and that they had no DNF's, +2's, etc.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sounds like a cool idea. But keyboard timer and the easy scrambles...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2013)

can you trust people to use less than 15 seconds of inspection, not turn the cube in inspection, use a stackmat timer (which dosent even work with ttw), not be listening to music, not have alg sheets on their screen at the same time, not use cube explorer, use a competition legal cube, give themselves +2s or DNFs, not look under the blindfold and scramble correctly?

also the scrambles suck


----------



## qqwref (Jul 1, 2013)

You're kidding, right? You want people to press the spacebar whenever they feel like it and then put the times into the WCA database?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 1, 2013)

It would be pretty awesome, but it would be incredibly unreliable.


----------



## applemobile (Jul 1, 2013)

I just got a 4.41. WR nao plox.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, although *this* idea may be impractical, it brings to mind something else.

There are many people that live in small towns far away from any location where a large competition (Nationals, Worlds) would ever take place. They will likely never be able to attend the competition because the venue is too far to travel.

So, it may seem reasonable to host large competitions like those at multiple smaller venues at once. For example, US Nationals could occur in New York, Ohio, Georgia, California, Texas, and Utah all at once.

Worlds could occur similarly on various continents all at once.

This would decrease the amount of competitors per venue, decrease travel costs for delegates, competitors, and equipment, decrease the venue size minimum, and decrease the individual cost per venue.

Of course the schedule would need to be strictly adhered to if the same scrambles were to be used.

Just a thought.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 1, 2013)

@OP fail idea


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 1, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> idea



Interesting idea. But it can be ruined by timezones. One city may start a discipline in the late night hour or very early in the morning.
Besides, I think it is harder to find several venues than one.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 1, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Interesting idea. But it can be ruined by timezones. One city may start a discipline in the late night hour or very early in the morning.
> Besides, I think it is harder to find several venues than one.



in future we should have stadium built for cubing, like the maracana, or wembley, or birds nest. then venues will finally stop being a problem


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 1, 2013)

I think it's obvious that the OP's idea is highly impracticable and could never succeed, but on the other side mDiPalma's idea is pretty interesting although it would also be hard to setup.


----------

